# My L144 got babies~!!



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm doing WC today, and found out there are baby L144 in my tank!!!

I'm quite surprised~!
Cuz I have 2 male 1 female, all about 3 inches, with very short bristles atm, so I guess they are considered as young adult??
And I don't have any pleco caves for them, I'm wondering where did they do their thing, and who's the real father... lol~ 

I found 1 hiding in between the heater & holder, one one the edge of the gravel & glass, and 1 inside the AC70... 
(I checked, there's no sushi in AC70, so i'm ok)

I transferred 3 babies to the shrimp tank, are they gonna be ok?? They are all about 1CM big...

I thought the pleco spawn a bunch of babies at once, but this didn't happen on mine, is it bcuz I didn't provide pleco cave?
And what should I do on the next step??
Please advise, thank you all~


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

hey kinda late but i hope this helps

babies should be ok with shrimps, if you provide a cave and they use to spawn im sure your plecos will have more babies 

keep doing what you are doing, maybe add little more food haha more mouths to feed


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Donno what happened, 2 baby died (1 I can't find the body), so only 1 left... 
I try to put some food in there, but seem like shrimps are getting all the food.... lol~

My tank is clean, but I think the algae on the heater & bio-films on the glass should be enough to feed the baby??
Or, do you guys think I should transfer back to the main tank?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I transfer fry from my L144's to my grow out tanks at about a week old.

This is to ensure I don't make any mistakes and kill off all my plecos.

I was able to cach some eggs that were pushed out of the cave.
I got about 100 wiggles out of the last hatch.

BUT I lost over 60 of the fri due to poor planing on my part.

I had them in a plastic tube with an air stone in the bottom of it.
I removed it from the tank as I have 50 or more times.
The bottom plug popped out as I had not allowed enough of the water to drain out.
100+ fri all over the floor.


Plan ahea d

I have put wigglers back into a tank they hatched in as soon as they reach the wiggler stage.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What do you feed them Mike??

Aww..... too late... the last one just died this morning... 
Probably not enought algae to eat I guess...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have wood and plants in my tanks for the fry to eat the growths on it.
As I have mixe spiecies and sizes I geed all my fish a home made mix of Spurilina pellet, 45% growth formula, and Tetra couour bits.

I pick the correct amout to feed and roll it well between my fingers during feeding to crush some smailler for the fry.

I have also fed my fish straight wardley flake food before I started buying food in bulk.

Cheers


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss but many more will come. It's just the beginning. Get some pleco caves in your tank, you will have a higher chance of survival. I just feed my babies mix of earth worm sticks, spirilla sticks, and catfish blend sticks and some fresh zucchini.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I did get a hatch in the cave of some of the eggs that were not pushed out.


----------

